# Can Someone Explain This?



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

So I really don't understand the whole contest process. Can someone explain?


----------



## breederguy123 (Dec 5, 2010)

i can, you have to have atleast 25 post to enter, and when u enter u take a photo (the best one) of your bettafish that u have (no fakies!) and u put it in this website that allows u to vote on the say when u can't put anymore phtos win. if u win the prize is u get the photo on the front pagr of the web.


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

Where do you go to post the pic and vote?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

On the far right side of the site is a pic of the previous winner. Under, it says submit a photo. Go there.


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh....I go to tropicalfishkeeping.com not bettafish.com or whatever...I'll have to do that...


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

breederguy123 said:


> i can, you have to have atleast 25 post to enter, and when u enter u take a photo (the best one) of your bettafish that u have (no fakies!) and u put it in this website that allows u to vote on the say when u can't put anymore phtos win. if u win the prize is u get the photo on the front pagr of the web.


+1


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

I found it. Thanks guys


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Yippee!


----------

